# Goose loads



## Bird slayer69

Has anyone had any luck with the Remington 3 inch hyper sonic BB for 12 gauge??


----------



## kpgoose

My favorite load. Love them love them love them


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

3" BB is all I shoot but I have never tried that particular load


----------



## templey_41

Buddy of mine shoots hypersonics exclusively. He crushed a goose at 80 yards stone cold dead. It was the last bird in the flock that tried to get away. Nnnnnno!


----------



## mngooser

Just bought a box. Says 1700FPS didn't know you could get em this fast.
Havent shot any yet.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Im starting to switch from heavy loads to light fast loads that hit harder. Seems to have been working good lately


----------



## the professor

At 50 yards a 1 1/4 oz of 1700 fps BB hypersonic is only going 65 fps faster than a 1450 fps load. why pay more for extra recoil?


----------



## Wulffhunter

Think about it. 65 feet further away in one second.. That's a long ways. So think about lead reduction and the less crippled birds. I shot it at snow geese this spring thru my patternmaster (not recommended but didn't have any other shells) and it flat out dropped them at fifty yards constantly. And there's not that much more recoil either.


----------



## TINGER

I have not personally shot them because most tighter chokes say not to use a shell faster than 1500 or 1550 fps but the people i have heard of using them has had the brass come off the plastic and get stuck up in the chamber.


----------



## jv8

I won't try them because they take away the option to go full choke and put such a massive gap between practice at the range and hunting. I shoot 1300fps trap/skeet so between there and 1500 is it for me so I don't have to learn too different of leads. If you want more energy per pellet bump up the shot size, otherwise there is no more juice in those shells (except a 3" flavor afaik) all up as they take away weight to give speed.

Imho, hypersonic assists where proper leading with a shotgun could be learned/improved.
In a similar vein I have had and do have black cloud and decided they are an assist where a notch tighter choke should have been used. The flight stopper wad essentially simulates a im or f choke where one is not used. It carries the shot an (mostly) unseparated bonus 5+ yards, taking away my ability to choose IC/skt if I decide its best for the current conditions.

Manufacturers are just constantly looking for a "what's new" in designer shells it feels, even if that is unnecessary.

I use hevi metal, a balance of lead-like density and cost. At $1 a round for 3.5s bought at the right store it is comparable in cost to the other specialty rounds. And instead of the speed/wad gimmicks (opinion) it's a throw back to the days of lead in a small way.


----------



## duckp

Your kettle is black I'm afraid.Speed/wads a gimmick?Hevi Metal then must be an oxymoron of the 1st order.


----------



## tman_

Where do most of you get your waterfowl loads at, rogers is the cheapest I have found is there somewhere cheaper that I haven't found yet?


----------



## jv8

Roger's is good, bought 5 cases of AA off them for a good price before they disappeared this season and weak/odd loads are all they filled shelves it seemed like.

I bought hevi metal last from mack's prairie wings. They have free shipping on orders over n dollars (e.g. $125) that did not exclude ammo at the time. You can get a case of 3.5s shipped for about $250 and then mail the $25 rebate in assuming some good timing.

I also buy federal blue box from dunns sporting goods online when I want cheaper shells (ran #2s for spring snows, not going to sling premium shells there).

I've found Cabelas, Gander Mountain, and Scheels among other local joints to be the worst places, on the average, to try and save money on ammo (they are $70-80 higher per case of 3.5" hevi metal than MPW), except occasionally Fiocchi Golden and Win AA. Locally/brick-and-mortar I think Fleet Farm is actually where I buy the most of any type of ammo. They will rotate the sales on shells this time of year week over week. They've done Blindside and blue box already so far at least, maybe others.

Rogers, Dunns, and MPW is my current shopping trifecta online, but am always looking for other places who can compete.


----------



## fieldgeneral

I second that on Rogers. Typically a real good price and also they have a decent inventory yet.


----------



## the professor

Wulffhunter said:


> Think about it. 65 feet further away in one second.. That's a long ways. So think about lead reduction and the less crippled birds. I shot it at snow geese this spring thru my patternmaster (not recommended but didn't have any other shells) and it flat out dropped them at fifty yards constantly. And there's not that much more recoil either.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

time to target at 50 yards:
1450 fps load: 0.16 seconds
1700 fps load: 0.143 seconds

Lead reduction? we're talking less than .02 seconds.


----------



## Guest

I have had guys hunt with me that has shot that stuff and... they end up cussing at times due to the lack of penetration. Yes steel will kill birds and yes it works for people. I prefer Hevi Metal due to the hevi shot pellets in the loads. They hit hard and many times when guys shooting regular steel have to have follow up shots, I sit back and smile as I shot once... for one bird. Hevi Metal all the way for me!


----------



## kingcanada

Welcome to the resurrection of P.T. Barnum. "There's a sucker born every minute". I swear that people will buy any load of B.S. the manufacturers pawn off. The designer steel loads are a waste of money. Some (most) are noticeably less effective at long ranges. Yeah I know, there is always someone who kills that 80 yard goose. But how often could it be repeated? I once bagged a Canada at 134 generous paces as it lifted off a frozen bay. Pure, dumb luck. I misjudged the range terribly since I was crawling to the edge of the cattails with my nose six inches above the ice. It screwed with my perception of how much snow covered ice lay between me and the goose. I never would have fired if I had realized it either. Don't ever make your ammo decisions based on one spectacular shot. 
Buy a good patterning load and put the pattern where it needs to go and birds will die. It's that simple. Buy Speed shocks or Kent Fasteel and spend the difference on better decoys or more gas to hunt more birds.


----------



## Bird slayer69

I can now say that I tried that stuff and have realized that it is just a lot of bang. Yes it does kill he Canadians but for how much it cost...... No thanks. I am just going to stick with what works and that's kent fasteel or blind side


----------



## fieldgeneral

I shoot Kent Fastseel and they drop em dead. Clean load.


----------



## clint_hay

Kent's 3" 2's....shoot them for everything. No need for expensive loads for decoying birds at 20-30 yards


----------



## NDMALLARD

I second Clint's thoughts, I just let them decoy in close and shoot regular 2's. Now for snows it would be nice to have more fire power out to sixty yards but it is just so expensive to buy the premium loads and for me it isn't as much fun to shoot at targets that are so far away. My enjoyment comes from decoying them in close and seeing the birds up close.
I do pattern my gun with a variety of loads but I am far from an expert on the ballistics of shotgun shells.


----------



## fieldgeneral

clint_hay said:


> Kent's 3" 2's....shoot them for everything. No need for expensive loads for decoying birds at 20-30 yards


X2


----------



## SkunkNipples

I have run the Hyper-sonics #2 threw my Browning with a factory fullchoke and it patterns well and hammers em. I personally don't bother with all the fear around no steel through full chokes. 3 Seasons of hunting with a full choke not a scratch on it. I get good patterns with the 1550's Remington make. I usually have a box or 2 of Hypersonics in my blind bag and switch between Hi speed Steels #2 and Hypersonic #2. Just see what your gun patterns well.


----------



## fieldgeneral

SkunkNipples said:


> I have run the Hyper-sonics #2 threw my Browning with a factory fullchoke and it patterns well and hammers em. I personally don't bother with all the fear around no steel through full chokes. 3 Seasons of hunting with a full choke not a scratch on it. I get good patterns with the 1550's Remington make. I usually have a box or 2 of Hypersonics in my blind bag and switch between Hi speed Steels #2 and Hypersonic #2. Just see what your gun patterns well.


Whats the price on them kind of bullets?


----------



## SkunkNipples

Since we are all made of money up here in Canada, a box of Remington Sportsman steel 1550 fps run $18 a box, A box of Remington Hypersonics 1700's run $30 a box. I usually run 3 inch shells. My main shooting ammo is the cheaper stuff but I do switch to the faster stuff if the shots are longer and the birds aren't co-operating with the spread.


----------



## GeorgiaBoy

I have been shooting a shotgun for 46 years now. I first started with a .410 using paper shells. You can shoot every type of shell and shot load, powder and wad configuration that is out there. It sounds like a lot of people, now adays, are shooters not hunters. I've killed waterfowl with the .410 up to a 12 gauge. I waited for the shot. We couldn't afford to waste a shell back then.

Why take risks wounding a bird at 50 yards or 80 yards. If you become skilled at setting decoys, hiding and practice patience the birds will come into a closer range. Some days you can't get a bird to do what you want them to. Some days you can. I'm glad punt guns are illegal since it sounds like alot of members would keep stuffing their guns with more of this and that just to kill a bird further away.

Go to the gun range and practice, practice, practice. Heck even Tom Knapp missed every now and then.


----------



## JethroBodine

kingcanada said:


> The designer steel loads are a waste of money.
> Buy a good patterning load and put the pattern where it needs to go and birds will die. It's that simple. Buy Speed shocks or Kent Fasteel and spend the difference on better decoys or more gas to hunt more birds.


This! At least someone else understands how to spend a dollar wisely! I love it when snow and rebelcj talk up the hevishot load trying to waste other peoples money so they can keep getting their free ammo.


----------



## qckaddct

clint_hay said:


> Kent's 3" 2's....shoot them for everything. No need for expensive loads for decoying birds at 20-30 yards


I bought some Hypersonics the other day, because I needed another box of shells for the season..the first box of any shells I've bought for waterfowl in maybe 1 1/2 years?...and if you let 'em decoy and get close enough, it really doesn't matter. I've been using 3" #2 Remington Steel (1450?) with a modified choke on an 870 and I've killed birds consistently....when I let them get close.

Now, since I've bought those hypersonics (3", #2), and judging from what I've read so far,..when I DO start using those, should I stick with my Modified choke and not go to a full?

Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## FLOYD

the professor said:


> Wulffhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. 65 feet further away in one second.. That's a long ways. So think about lead reduction and the less crippled birds. I shot it at snow geese this spring thru my patternmaster (not recommended but didn't have any other shells) and it flat out dropped them at fifty yards constantly. And there's not that much more recoil either.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> time to target at 50 yards:
> 1450 fps load: 0.16 seconds
> 1700 fps load: 0.143 seconds
> 
> Lead reduction? we're talking less than .02 seconds.
Click to expand...

LOL, exactly what I was thinking.

One thing I tend to notice is that the guys who can shoot, can shoot......and the guys who can't, can't.

Not trying to be a smartass, it's just the truth.


----------



## snow

Jethro,

Really? so thats what its about,free ammo...LOL,for guyz shooting the hi-end brands out there we see today do ya think that some of us might have a little knowledge other than "here-say" about a certain brand and are willing to share this knowledge///Shoot what fits your budget and be happy you knocked some birds down,others will shoot this high end brand of ammo,shoot less(if they can hit their intended target) and kill more birds,if you have'nt tried it or compared your argument is weak at best.

Hyper sonic,blind side,black cloud and hevi metal,have you shot any of these brands? Federal blue box,kent and dry lok will kill birds over dekes just fine,use what works for ya,some of us take it to the next level.


----------



## JethroBodine

snow said:


> Jethro,
> 
> Federal blue box,kent and dry lok will kill birds over dekes just fine,use what works for ya,some of us take it to the next level.


 So tell me why you feel it is necessary to take it to the next level if using the cheapy steel loads kills birds dead on arrival with a properly placed shot? Are you trying to kill them once and in the afterlife as well? :beer:


----------



## fieldgeneral

FLOYD said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wulffhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. 65 feet further away in one second.. That's a long ways. So think about lead reduction and the less crippled birds. I shot it at snow geese this spring thru my patternmaster (not recommended but didn't have any other shells) and it flat out dropped them at fifty yards constantly. And there's not that much more recoil either.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> time to target at 50 yards:
> 1450 fps load: 0.16 seconds
> 1700 fps load: 0.143 seconds
> 
> Lead reduction? we're talking less than .02 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> One thing I tend to notice is that the guys who can shoot, can shoot......and the guys who can't, can't.
> 
> Not trying to be a smartass, it's just the truth.
Click to expand...

Good Point. some guys can shoot, some guys can't, it is that simple.


----------



## snogeezmen

My daddy always told me you can't make apple pie outta horse ****!!!!! Think that applys here. :beer:

Whatever's the cheapest at the store is my load.....yes 2 3/4" 2's knock geese down deader than ****!!!!


----------



## fieldgeneral

And there easier on your shoulder too! :bop: :bop:


----------



## dakotashooter2

Like everything else there are situations in which the designer loads likely outperform standard steel. For most of us those shots probably come less than 10 % of the time. I'm not gonna load my gun with high priced shells because it may be helpfull on 1 out of 10 shots. I'll likely just pass on that 10th shot. We often hear the phrase "Why limit yourself?" That seems to be the mindset of many hunters that feel the need to limit out and shoot at everything in eyesight every time they go hunting. This year on the days I chose to take a full limit I did so for less than $10 worth of shells vs $20-$25 of the designer stuff. I'll be the first to admit that it is my shooting skills and not my steel loads that are the limiting factor. Some days everything hit the ground dead other days they did not. FWIW I spent about 15 years hunting waterfowl with lead. Lead did cripple less birds BUT we still lost our share at ranges much less than what guys are using the designer loads for. They are probably losing more birds than they realize.

I went hunting with some younger guys this year. All were shooting 3 1/2 in designer loads. I fired three shots while they each probably went through a 1/2 box of shells. 7 hunters downed about 15 birds. We had about 30 yards distance between the first and last shooter. I was in the middle. Every time birds came I waited for them to get within 30 yards of the furthest shooter. Most of the time they never got that close because the guys on the end started opening up before they even got within 30 yards of me. They were shooting 50-60 yards at birds that would have landed in thier lap if they let them. I also noted that they had to chase down about the same number of birds I generally have to...........................


----------



## JethroBodine

dakotashooter2 said:


> I went hunting with some younger guys this year. All were shooting 3 1/2 in designer loads. I fired three shots while they each probably went through a 1/2 box of shells. 7 hunters downed about 15 birds. We had about 30 yards distance between the first and last shooter. I was in the middle. Every time birds came I waited for them to get within 30 yards of the furthest shooter. Most of the time they never got that close because the guys on the end started opening up before they even got within 30 yards of me. They were shooting 50-60 yards at birds that would have landed in thier lap if they let them. I also noted that they had to chase down about the same number of birds I generally have to...........................


I love this story i had the same experience hunting with fairly new hunters who have not learned how to be patient and let the birds work the spread and commit (which to me is hands down the best part of the whole sport!) and it didnt help they couldnt hit a beech ball rolling on the ground at 10 yards. but non the less they felt that they needed to shoot the 3.5 hevishot in order to knock birds down&#8230;


----------



## dakotashooter2

LOL ... they talked big strategy and about feet down before shooting and the birds didn't land where they were supposed to and they certainly didn't wait for feet down..................... LOL


----------



## taykem

snogeezmen said:


> My daddy always told me you can't make apple pie outta horse &$#*!!!!! Think that applys here. :beer:
> 
> Whatever's the cheapest at the store is my load.....yes 2 3/4" 2's knock geese down deader than &$#*!!!!


Interesting analogy, but I'm with ya on the 2 3/4 2's but I do keep 3.5 in the blind bag in case the birds get wise to my shananigans.


----------



## justquacky

This girl uses federal, 20 gauge,3" ( I believe I paid 110.00 a case from Rodgers) I knock down many Canadians, snows and ducks. This year I even got my first tundra swan. you still got to hit them


----------



## dakotashooter2

Often the guys (and gals) that use such loads make the claim that they get more birds at long range and wound less but I really doubt all of that is true. I've learned that most shooters over estimate their success at long range. It often takes only 1 bird in 15-20 long range shots for a load to be deemed "perfect medicine". If you take enough long shots with any load you are eventually going to drop one. They also neglect the "flying wounded". We can never really know the number of birds we wound but they keep flying. Even a hit in a non vital area from the best load isn't gonna change than. I have a feeling there may be as many flying wounded resulting from those long shots as immediate kills. The thing is at long ranges that may be harder to determine and there is no chance for a second shot even if you suspect it.


----------



## Buck25

the professor said:


> Wulffhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. 65 feet further away in one second.. That's a long ways. So think about lead reduction and the less crippled birds. I shot it at snow geese this spring thru my patternmaster (not recommended but didn't have any other shells) and it flat out dropped them at fifty yards constantly. And there's not that much more recoil either.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> time to target at 50 yards:
> 1450 fps load: 0.16 seconds
> 1700 fps load: 0.143 seconds
> 
> Lead reduction? we're talking less than .02 seconds.
Click to expand...

According to your calculations the BBS would be over a foot ahead of the the slower ones at 50 yards. Its not that big of a deal but not 7 icons laughable either.


----------



## the professor

1 foot...if we are talking 1 projectile, but patterns bloom, and pellets in the front of the pattern don't decelerate at the same rate as pellets in the back of a pattern; not to mention there is a stringing effect of the shot as well. so in essence there is too variables to say for sure that there would be any extensive lead reduction.


----------



## dakotashooter2

That reduced lead is only significant if you are taking longer shots such as pass shooting and/or the birds are crossing. 95% of my shots (in decoys) are probably head on or straight away and at ranges 30 yards or under. Even quartering away lead is generally small.

And if you guys shooting specialty loads think you are wounding less birds than the rest of us think again. You may be wounding less birds with specialty loads at the outside range of a standard steel load but shooting at birds at the far end of a loads performance range yields as similar number of wounded birds regardless of the load. Guys are posting all the time about "crushing "birds at 70 and 80 yards with specialty loads. Odds are pretty good that their "misses" at those ranges are wounding a similar share of bird as standard steel does at 50 yards........ But it's going to be harder to determine that at 70 or 80 yards. And rest assured that a large percentage of the guys using those specialty loads are pushing them to their limit, it's human nature.


----------



## prairie hunter

Killed a lot of adult snow and blue geese last week with 2 3/4 inch #2 steel in the Blue Federal Box. 

All my 3.5" BB shells and my brother's black cloud shells were too tight in pattern for the two days we hunted.


----------



## DAVENPORT WA

hi guys, the high price of shot gun shells is stupid,,heres the report on lead its called( frank bellrose report 1959),
if you can find it, ( 1 maybe 2 % of the migratory birds in N america MIGHT have lead posioning. Thats the last documunated report ive seen,DOSENT MATTER we are stuck with Big companies wanting hugh dallors for us guys to shoot birds.Ever wonder who is really behind 2.00 shot gun shells? Why after this many years ( Swans in wa. state are still dying from lead after 20 or so years of lead being outlawed?)Humm, in fields we plow under any shot, on small water holes we shoot over them, back into fields, deep water shot sinks to bottom,but its disturbing how the game departments don't worry about cripples,,So whats better cripples or possible lead poisoning,, or hunters to broke to hunt..i know steel 25 yards is deadly,, but lead is VERY VERY DEADLY,,just my 02


----------

